# AIR WIRE RECIEVERS.



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok Aire Wire has come out with this supper dooper new reicever. Are the orginal ones still available?


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Probably some old stock at a few dealers, although they are probably at full list. 

Maybe used. 

Why do you want the old one JJ? 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I am not overly impressed with the new ones.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, a couple of features were dropped, if I remember right, some speed matching capability I think. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Unless someone has on hiding on a shelf most dealers were out of stock on AW cards before the new one was released


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Wot!!!! 

No proper speed matching on a DCC compatible decoder? 

Hooda thunk???


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

They did not eliminate the speed matching. The did make a little more difficult to do the matching though. They also added a cruise control, an additional controllable circuit, higher current from the DCC output and current protection on all outputs. My only complaint is with the new split board capability. One has to use their cable instead of individual wires.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I said some speed matching capability... I believe that they eliminated the VMID CV. 

Overall it is seen by most as an improvement. I'm still curious on what specifically JJ is missing. Everything else seems improved. (Did they also eliminate custom speed curves?) 

Regards, Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

I wonder if forcing you to use their cables was as a result of allowing consumers to solder wires to a pcb. I can imagine the havoc that caused towarranty claims.


----------



## Big65Dude (Jan 2, 2008)

I ran an AirWire D2 receiver/decoder in my B'mann Connie for the first time this weekend at Roger Cutter's RGS East. I liked it.

Motor hum was noticably reduced and, after setting the "cruise control" I ran the whole layout -- up grade, down grade and level -- without ever changing the throttle setting.

It has my endorsement.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok guys ,here is an update on the G2 decoder. Yes CV6 was removed, however there is a fix that puts it back. I protested very loudly to CVP about its removal when I got my first G2. If you have one of the original release G2's it will have to be returned to CVP for the fix. The updated software also includes mapping for the cruise control feature. It can be assigned to any function key from 1-12. I have had the fix in my first G2 for a several months now. All new release G2's have the new software. If you have a G2 decoder with a serial number that begins with 64, then it has the updated software.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Great news Paul, I had a heck of a time figuring why they would drop that CV alone. 

Do you know of anything "missing" in the new version that was in the old version? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Greg,
The only other thing that I know of that was removed is the custom speed curves which I don't think many people used anyway. By the way,I've been told that the April CVP ad in Garden Railways will be worth a look.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Does the G2 have PWC or linear power output? 
JimC


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Nothing non-aristo has PWC ha ha! 

It's pulse width modulation PWM, that is the name for the technology... If they claimed PWC, Aristo would probably sue them.. I think that name is copyrighted.. 

I don't think any decoder less than the size of a grapefruit has linear output, but I could be wrong... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

The G2 does have PWM. If you were to find a system that was linear, you would certainly not want to use it with batteries. It would be terribly inefficient. The heat generated might well melt a plastic body shell.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Thus "the size of a grapefruit".... basically either a fan, big heat sink or both. 

I think I am guessing what is on JC's mind... there's been enough requests to convert the output of a decoder to linear so as not to freak out cheap sound units... or the Sierra... 

I was thinking some kind of filter on the motor output, like a filter might work, but it would probably waste a lot of energy too... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Converting a PWM ESC output to linear specifically for a Sierra sound system is not hard. Sierra have a kit for just that purpose.
Or: 
I make a small pcb, # SSI-12v5, that does just that and provides a regulated 12 volt supply for the Sierra to eliminate the Sierra battery. It will work with any brand of PWM ESC.


Converting a PWM output to power and control a QSI on DC is not so simple. Yes they do require adequate heatsinking and maybe a fan.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

More specifically, I was thinking of the LGB sound card in my Mikado working with an airwire board I got from another MLS member several months ago, and haven't used. 
JimC


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

ahh... with the sierra, you don't have to feed all the power from the motor leads right? Or does your board supply about an amp and power the sierra? Looks like the latter. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

That is correct Greg. 
You can feed up to *12 volts MAX* into terminals 2 & 4 and discard the Sierra battery. 
You need the 12 volts or else the Sierra will not rev up to the max notch 8. 
Terminals 7 & 8 only read the level and polarity of the motor voltage via the SSI-12v5. 

BTW, I also tried amplifying the output of the opto in an endeavour to filter the pwm. It didn't work.


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

JimC... I figured out what might be a neat trick with the new G2 board. Since it has 2 programmable outputs, you might be able to drive the LGB sound system for the motor terminals of the AirWire and the bell & whistle from the 2 aux outputs.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Bill Swindell on 28 Jan 2010 10:55 AM 
JimC... I figured out what might be a neat trick with the new G2 board. Since it has 2 programmable outputs, you might be able to drive the LGB sound system for the motor terminals of the AirWire and the bell & whistle from the 2 aux outputs. 
OK this got my attension, can you elaborate on the control of the whisle of the mikado OR say a Uinta with the Airwire?

Any input woould help with this..can the LGB sound board be controlled at all with the Airwire buttons?

Thanks 
Bubba


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Oh yea Jim I run my Uintahs with an Airwire board, just cannot control any of the sounds with the Airwire...with no problems.

One thing I did find out is that if you have a LGB decoder installed and try to control the engine with an Airwire board, you cannot and it will not work, as it will keep jerking in which ever direction you are trying to run, IF you REMOVE the LGB decoder the Airwire works fine!!!
I know this first hand, but have no explination why this happens....oh yea I got my hands on a VIRGIN BRAND-NEW-in the box UP Mikado, that will never possibly come out of the box, but BOY dioes she look SWEET!!!!!!

Bubba


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

DCC decoders do not like being powered by a PWM output on board controller. 

They think the pwm is a form of DCC and get "confused".


----------

